# Importing Wood



## JeffRice (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,
I've got a question - maybe hard to answer. We summer in Canada and I've got some beautiful birch that I want to turn. However, I'm concerned about US customs on the return. I know that hardwood firewood is not allowed across the border. I could, however, use a friend's lathe to rough out some bowls before leaving Canada and finish the work once I get back to the states. Does anyone have any experience trying to bring wood back?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jeff. Sorry, can't help on the wood smuggling to the US.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jeff. I'm half the world away but, if your equivalent of our Ministry of Agriculture is similar to ours, what they are concerned about is carrying bugs and diseases across the line (let's face it, trees are no respecters of borders and will happily throw their seeds across to the next country!).
Usually, if the wood is de-barked and not a protected species, there should be no problem but why don't you contact the US/Canadian Forestry Service or whoever the regulator is and ask them?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh the hick withit. Just build a big raft out of the birtch and float it into the US.


----------



## Plywoodny (Sep 6, 2009)

Best way to go is to find a phone number for you local customs broker or call nearest airport or seaport customs. They are very helpful in this regard and will spend good amount of time describing all the options that you have. Bottom line is that they will give you a reference code for your product and will identify how much is customs duty and what are limitations on particular product. As far as I know certain birch products are duty free and easy to import. Call customs that is your best shot.


----------

